# Momentos de Hu, analisis de imagenes



## dquimbert (May 29, 2013)

hola queridos amigos del foro, bueno comentarles que hago un proyectoo para una materia de la uni, bueno todo marcha bien pero me tope con un problemita, el asunto es que estoy haceindo el procesamiento de imagenes y quiero sacar en codigo ascii la letra que se ve en la imagen de una fotografia, ya logre tener las imagenes de todas las letras o caracteres que existen en una fotografia lo cual ya estan listas para realizar el procesado o la comparacion, para ello quiero usar redes neuronales para hacer comparacion con distintas letras de una base de datos y poder decifrar el mensaje, pero las letras cmabian de tamaño, es decir las letras son aleatorias, es mas incluso pueden estar rotadas, pero lei bastante sobre el tema y vi que lo que se tiene que hacer a una imagen es aplicar los momentos de HU para poder volverlos invariantes (creo) ESE ES EL MOTIVO DE ESTE POST, necesito algun libro o tutorial para comenzar con la programacion en matlab de momentos de hu o algun tutorial muy aparte de mi idea que me permita sacar en un .txt las letras de una cierta fotografia ingresada, con matlab o labview no importa!!! , cualqueir duda estare atentooo , TRATE DE RESUMIR LO MAS QUE PUDE GRACIAS!!! A TODOS!!!


----------



## chclau (May 29, 2013)

Supongo que este link puede dar algo de ayuda

http://www.cc.gatech.edu/~kwatra/computer_vision/ocr/OCR.html


----------

